# Rookie Skiff Owner in Miami - 18 Rabco Pirogue



## Mark G

Hey there -

I recently purchased this 2016 Rabco Pirogue with a 20 hp suzuki. It's perfect for my adventures to 10,000 islands and the florida keys. But I am having a hard time finding information related to this boat - it appears the manufacturer is no longer in business? I've seen some people do some really cool modifications to this same boat, but without much experience in working with fiberglass I am hesitant. 

Anyone know of anyone else with this boat? 

Can anyone advise me about the considerations for adding a center grab bar?

Thanks guys, 

-Mark


----------



## yobata

Mark G said:


> Can anyone advise me about the considerations for adding a center grab bar?


Welcome Mark! Since it looks like your boat does not have a liner/false floor, I would first glass in a phenolic piece (or marine ply but use epoxy!) so that you have something to screw your grab bar into. Or you could attach a grab bar to a cooler or coffin box.


----------



## fjmaverick

They have been around a while. Id be surprised if they are out of business. The pirogue was a small recent side project for them.

http://rabcoboats.boatvideoshop.com

https://m.facebook.com/RabcoBoats/


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Cool boat. Never seen that one before.

Nate


----------



## Mark G

yobata said:


> Welcome Mark! Since it looks like your boat does not have a liner/false floor, I would first glass in a phenolic piece (or marine ply but use epoxy!) so that you have something to screw your grab bar into. Or you could attach a grab bar to a cooler or coffin box.


Thanks for the comments! I was thinking i'd need to do something along those lines. Anyone aware of a good how to resource for glassing in a phenolic piece (or marine ply using epoxy)??


----------



## Mark G

fjmaverick said:


> They have been around a while. Id be surprised if they are out of business. The pirogue was a small recent side project for them.
> 
> http://rabcoboats.boatvideoshop.com
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/RabcoBoats/


Ah... that could be the case. I just had a really hard time finding info on the pirogue that I figured they were no longer around. Thanks for the info


----------



## yobata

Mark G said:


> Thanks for the comments! I was thinking i'd need to do something along those lines. Anyone aware of a good how to resource for glassing in a phenolic piece (or marine ply using epoxy)??


I would start with this thread: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/gladesmen-refurbish-project.40587/page-2#post-320327


----------



## jvjernig

How are you enjoying your Rabco Pirogue?


----------



## permitchaser

Cool boat ⛵ fish the carp out of it then let us see the pictures


----------



## msmith719

Try bateau.com for repair and refurbs, plus you can get all your epoxy and glass there!


----------



## Capt Sam

Hey, that's my old boat! I bought it directly from the guy who makes them, Rabco Marine. He still builds boats, but I haven't seen him make one of these for a while. He often glasses in a "plate" for a grab bar, which I should have done when I built it. Enjoy the boat, it's a fun ride!


----------



## Capt Sam

Here's the boat on a trip to the keys, right off Big Pine


----------

